
Julia: The Goldilocks Language - one-more-minute
https://increment.com/programming-languages/goldilocks-language-history-of-julia/
======
cdsousa
“Those people were our early converts—people who came for performance". That
was entirely my case. After being using Python for a while and dropping to
Cython in the performance bottlenecks (and evaluating other options), I was
really longing for a language where I could have it all. When I first heard of
Julia, in a highlighting package for Latex in the summer of 2013, my first
thought was "oh no!, yet another high-level language, we already have Python
people!". However, as soon as I read the "Why we created Julia" I just knew it
was it, I finnaly could have my cake and eat it too. And in a matter of months
I substituted almost all codes used in my half-the-way PhD to Julia.

------
cdsousa
Ha, ah! After a more careful read, I noticed this: "with the speed of C or
Ruby"... I'm pretty sure Ruby performance was never a positive characteristic
anywhere (right?). I wonder if this is a writing error or the journalist
ignorance. Anyway, the article uncovers very nice facts about the history of
Julia.

